# Авиация > До 1945 >  Потери ВВС Финляндии в Зимней войне

## Zhirohov

http://artofwar.ru/z/zhirohow_m_a/text_0370-2.shtml

----------


## Mig

Вау! "Специалист" по всем вопросам-войнам-самолетам г-н Жирохов и по СФВ "отметился"?! 
Но писать про воздушные войны на Мадагаскаре у него явно лучше получается... Хотя бы потому, что никто его в России за плагиат по Мадагаскару не возьмет его за ....

----------


## Zhirohov

Гы-гы. По СВФ у меня есть несколько статей - можете посомтреть там же на сайте :)

----------


## Mig

> Гы-гы. По СВФ у меня есть несколько статей - можете посомтреть там же на сайте :)


Гы-гы... И, как обычно у г-на Жирохова, ни одной ссылки на источники?

----------


## Zhirohov

http://artofwar.ru/z/zhirohow_m_a/text_0380-2.shtml

----------


## Mig

> http://artofwar.ru/z/zhirohow_m_a/text_0380-2.shtml



Вот что писали по этому поводу коллеги на "братском" форуме(http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/4/0.htm):

> ну понятно что взято отсюда http://www.geocities.com/finnmilpge/...sses39_41.html
или Вы думали М.Жирохов с головы взял? ;)

© Copyright Жирохов Михаил Александрович 
Обновлено: 10/11/2008. 14k. Статистика. 
Фрагмент: 

> Бедные финны. Теперь права (авторские права!) на их потери принадлежат М.А. Жирохову.
А если серьезно - наглость просто невероятная. Передрать и свой копирайт поставить...

----------


## Zhirohov

А Вы когда нить размещали там материалы? Там (с) ставится автоматически !!!! И вообще какой копирайт может быть на справочные материалы ;)

----------


## Д.Срибный

Хотелось бы все же, чтоб на форуме обсуждались не личности участников дискуссии, а их постинги...

----------


## Mig

> Хотелось бы все же, чтоб на форуме обсуждались не личности участников дискуссии, а их постинги...


А мы и обсуждаем *постинг* г-на Жирохова, в котором он дает ссылку http://artofwar.ru/z/zhirohow_m_a/text_0370-2.shtml 
на свой опус, в котором присваивает себе чужие авторские права:

_Жирохов Михаил Александрович
Потери Ввс Финляндии в ходе Зимней войны 
Потери ВВС Финляндии в ходе Зимней войны_ 

Затем, когда Жирохова уличили, мягко выражаясь, в некорректном использовании источников, он сообщил, что _"И вообще какой копирайт может быть на справочные материалы ;)... "_ и забыл, как обычно, дать ссылку на эти справочные материалы, которые готовились другими людьми, а не обезьянами с острова Мадагаскар.

----------


## Zhirohov

А какое может быть "неккоректное" использование материалов? А какое по Вашему мнение "корректное"? Это ТАБЛИЦА!!! Ведь никому в голову не приходит наезжать скажем на Уголок неба только потому что там опубликованы ТТХ какого то самолета :)
А вообще дело хозяйское - хотите читайте, хотите нет.
И не надо превращать и этот форум в срач......

----------


## Д.Срибный

В принципе, "уголок неба" дает ссылку на использованные источники ))

----------


## Zhirohov

Убедили. поставил ссылку на использованные материалы :)

----------


## Mig

> А вообще дело хозяйское - хотите читайте, хотите нет. И не надо превращать и этот форум в срач......


Вы правы, мое дело - хозяйское. И хозяйское дело заключается в том, чтобы разоблачать плагиаторов любых мастей. Ну, а если то место, где плагиатора разоблачили, сам плагиатор называет "срачем", то становится понятно, кто здесь нагадил...

----------


## Zhirohov

А Вы кто такой чтобы решать? За какие такие заслуги Вы себя так возвеличили? За какой вклад в историю авиации? Или просто потому что Вы Иванов или Петров? ;)
Срач там был еще до меня на том форуме кстати. Если следите то можете назвать три десятка фамилий кто ушел оттуда - и причем не самые худшие люди. Кондратьев Вам например че нить говорит такая фамилия?

----------


## Mig

> Если следите то можете назвать три десятка фамилий кто ушел оттуда - и причем не самые худшие люди. Кондратьев Вам например че нить говорит такая фамилия?


Я не понял, ваша фамилия - Жирохов? Если вы - Жирохов, то причем здесь Кондратьев? Или вы, сравнивая себя с Кондратьевым, делаете Вячеславу комплимент?

----------


## Zhirohov

Аа. Мне добрые люди объяснили кто Вы такой - звыняйте с Вами вести дискуссию я не буду - противно :( Ариведерчи...

----------


## Олег

По теме: потери были...а был серьёзный противник?

----------


## alexvolf

> По теме: потери были...а был серьёзный противник?


По тому как говорил П.Рычагов(заключительное слово-ответ Смушкевичу) на совешании руководящего состава РККА,которое проходило с 23 по 31 декабря 1940г-" было пять самолетов которые отбомбились и улетели обратно".Ознакомиться с документом можно на сайте В.Румянцева hrono.ru

----------


## Redan

Инфа о применении тяжелых бомбардировщиков ТБ-3 на той войне:

"...Зимой 1939-40 гг. без ТБ-3 не обошлись в войне с Финляндией (их, например, имел 9-й смешанный авиаполк). Работали они в основном по ночам, поражая крупные объекты в тылу противника, а перед прорывом линии Маннергейма переключились на бомбежку ее укреплений. Здесь они были незаменимы: ни один другой советский самолет не мог поднять 2000-кг бомбу. Но по большей части в ход шли ФАБ-250 и ФАБ-500. Высоты бомбометания были примерно те же, что и на Халхин-Голе. Массированного применения тяжелых бомбардировщиков не было. Использовались они также как транспортные и санитарные. 

Финнам удалось сбить два ТБ-3. 13 февраля 1940 г. самолет 7-го тяжелобомбардировочного полка (ТБАП) был поврежден зенитной артиллерией после выброски грузов окруженной финнами советской части. Самолет сел на лед замерзшего озера. Финские солдаты бросились к машине. Ее экипаж принял бой. В живых остались только два раненых летчика, которых взяли в плен. Сам бомбардировщик был добит минометным огнем. 10 марта еще один ТБ-3 был сбит истребителем в районе Кеми. В обоих случаях тяжелые машины летали днем..."

http://ef.1939-1945.net/002_tb3_02.shtml#с3

P:S:Извините,не про авиацию,но по-данной теме.От себя-личное-мой дядя по-материнской линии,увы,ныне покойный,полковник МВД СССР Михаил Семенович Яковлев был участником этой войны.Он служил в ПВ НКВД СССР.Был награжден Боевым орденом Красной Звезды.С его слов,финские диверсанты-лазутчики часто тайно минировали тропы наших пограндозоров и много его товарищей таким образом там погибло,еще перед той войной!Также он рассказывал,что фины часто использовали снайперов-"кукушек".Они прятались на деревьях и выискивали через снайперские прицелы наших офицеров (определяли визуально по-аммуниции,офицерским ремням,зимним полушубкам ипр.)...Потом дядя служил в самом высоком руководстве легендарного  МУРа и одном РОВД Москвы.Дядя умер в нач.80-х гг. и похоронен в Москве.С ним лично за руку постоянно здоровался Л.П.Берия,он дружил с Министром Культуры СССР Фурцевой,имел большие связи в Министерстве Обороны страны.Политическими репрессиями он не занимался,был профессиональным военным (погранвойска НКВД) и неустрашимым борцом с бандитизмом (МВД СССР,МУР),не имеющим никакой политической окраски.Поэтому,и избежал послесталинских хрущевских репрессий и служил далее,так же славно на благо своей Отчизне.Чего и всем желаю.Пусть пафосно это и звучит,зато,правда!Каяться,  оправдываться-нечем,гордиться-да!)))

----------


## Олег

К концу Зимней войны на финском ТВД наши имели 3885 самолётов (в т.ч. 508 в составе флотов) из них 1732 бомбардировщика. За время войны произведено 101 тысяча самолётовылетов. А каков результат?
Маннергейм: 


> Стратегическую задачу — разорвать наши внешние коммуникации и добиться развала движения транспорта — русским выполнить совсем не удалось. Наше судоходство, сконцентрированное в Турку, не было парализовано, хотя город и бомбили более 60 раз. Трудно понять, почему русские для этой цели не сосредоточили легкие подразделения флота в портах Балтики, но объяснить это, пожалуй, можно лишь тем, что они с самого начала рассчитывали на «молниеносную войну». Единственным путем, связывающим Финляндию с заграницей, была железная дорога Кеми-Торнио. По ней шла самая большая часть экспорта и завоз военного оборудования. Этот путь остался целым и невредимым до самого конца войны. Правда, некоторые железнодорожные перевозки приходилось совершать в ночное время, но в основном железные дороги с честью справились со своими задачами. Небольшие повреждения, наносимые им вражеской авиацией, быстро ликвидировали. Производство военного снаряжения также шло без больших срывов. 
> 
> Результаты воздушных налетов, бесспорно, не соответствовали тому напряжению, которое пришлось пережить нашему народу. Но во что встала воздушная война русским? 
> 
> По данным Ставки, было сбито 684 самолета, однако в соответствии с проверенными впоследствии сведениями военных дневников это число увеличилось до 725, кроме того, шведские летчики сбили в Лапландии 12, да шведская зенитная артиллерия уничтожила 10 машин


 А сколько самолётов было у финнов? 145 штук всех типов, из них около 50 так называемых истребителей...

----------


## Mig

> К концу Зимней войны на финском ТВД наши имели 3885 самолётов (в т.ч. 508 в составе флотов) из них 1732 бомбардировщика.


А ссылку на источник можно сообщить, а заодно пояснив, что такое "финский ТВД"?

----------


## Zhirohov

лежат вот тут http://artofwar.ru/z/zhirohow_m_a/text_0390-1.shtml
К сожалению список неполный и будет добавляться по мере получения новой информации

----------


## Mig

> лежат вот тут http://artofwar.ru/z/zhirohow_m_a/text_0390-1.shtml
> К сожалению список неполный и будет добавляться по мере получения новой информации


А-а-а-а... Т.е. некий "Олег" - это опять Жирохов... :Eek: 

А зачем ставить НЕПОЛНЫЙ список? Зачем полуфабрикат публично выставлять? Или вы как обычно надеятесь на халяву, что кто-то придет и сделает, но под вашим "копирайтом"? :Confused: 

Кстати, г-н "Олег" он же Жирохов,  а что же такое "финский" ТВД?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Олег-то перед Вами чем привинился? Олег и Zhirohov два разных человека. А ТВД - это аббревиатура от Театр Военных Действий.

----------


## Zhirohov

А это прикол такой - с другого форума (но люди те же :)
Все чье мнение не устраивало чем то таких себе "модераторов" объявляли "Жироховым" и банили ;)

С уважением

ЗЫ. И объяснять товарищу что такое ТВД - бесполезное дело :(

----------


## Mig

> Олег-то перед Вами чем привинился? Олег и Zhirohov два разных человека. А ТВД - это аббревиатура от Театр Военных Действий.


1) Олег передо мною ничем не провинился :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Но зная привычку Жирохова выступать под многими и разными никами, предположил, что если он (т.е. Жирохов) отвечает "за" Олега, то "Олег"=Жирохов

2) Спасибо за разъяснение, что такое ТВД! Но мой вопрос к Жирохову был сформулирован по иному : *Что такое "финский" ТВД?*

С уважением,

----------


## Олег

*Mig* 



> 1) Олег передо мною ничем не провинился
> 
> Но зная привычку Жирохова выступать под многими и разными никами, предположил, что если он (т.е. Жирохов) отвечает "за" Олега, то "Олег"=Жирохов


 Сорри. Отметил подписку на эту тему, но только сейчас увидел ответы, кажется мне уже можно не отвечать? :Smile:  


> 2) Спасибо за разъяснение, что такое ТВД! Но мой вопрос к Жирохову был сформулирован по иному : Что такое "финский" ТВД?


 И это не ко мне.
Господа! я НЕ Жирохов, позвольте отвечать за себя.
Моё мнение: обладая подавляющим превосходством  в Зимней войне, ВВС РККА не сумела парализовать экономику и транспорт финнов.

----------


## alexvolf

> *Mig* 
>   Господа! я НЕ Жирохов, позвольте отвечать за себя.
> Моё мнение: обладая подавляющим превосходством  в Зимней войне, ВВС РККА не сумела парализовать экономику и транспорт финнов.


Олег
В то время не ставилась задача парализовать экономику финов ,которые кстати после первых бомбовых ударов по Хельсинки запросили перемирия и отодвинули границу от славного города Ленинграда, а СССР еще смог получить в аренду (после Зимней войны) несколько стратегически важных островов в Балт.море прикрыв таким образом сам город со стороны моря.Плюс была образована Карело-Финская АССР.Если с самого начала, то никакой войны не произошло согласись фины отодвинуть свои границы в обмен на аналогичную территорию что и предлагало правительство СССР.Очень мудро поступило правительство Румынии без всякой войны на предложение т.Молотова вернуло Бессарабию в состав Союза.

----------


## Mig

[QUOTE=Олег;34150Господа! я НЕ Жирохов, позвольте отвечать за себя.
Моё мнение: обладая подавляющим превосходством  в Зимней войне, ВВС РККА не сумела парализовать экономику и транспорт финнов.[/QUOTE]

Уважаемый Олег, я понял что вы - НЕ Жирохов! Sorry...

ИМХО даже супер стратегические USAF  совместно с RAF не сумели парализовать экономику Германии, хотя такая задача перед ними ставилась! 
А в "зимней" войне перед ВВС РККА такую задачу действительно НЕ ставили. Да и во время ВОВ - тоже. ВВС РККА решали тактические и, редко, оперативно-тактические задачи в интересах наземных войск.

----------


## Mig

> Очень мудро поступило правительство Румынии без всякой войны на предложение т.Молотова вернуло Бессарабию в состав Союза.


Гм-гм... Фразу "Мудро поступило..." следует добавить словами *после консультации с Германией, которая однозначно отказало в своей поддержке Румынии и рекомендовало ей согласиться с требованиями СССР.*

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Mig

> ... Смотрю,что-то слабо как-то сыны Отечества историю знают.То 2-й Коминтерн с 4-м путают то еще чего-то...Да в конце 30-х некоторые вопросы дипломаты двух стран  решали быстро.Да впрочем и личности  в руководстве были не ординарные.


По поводу знания истории... Помните: "Платон мне друг, но истина дороже..."?

_"Очень мудро поступило правительство Румынии без всякой войны на предложение т.Молотова вернуло Бессарабию в состав Союза..."_

ЕМНИП Бессарабия до 1940 г. никогда НЕ входила в состав СССР.
На эту тему очень рекомендую соответствующую книгу М.И. Мельтюхова.

С уважением,

----------


## alexvolf

ЕМНИП Бессарабия до 1940 г. никогда НЕ входила в состав СССР.
На эту тему очень рекомендую соответствующую книгу М.И. Мельтюхова.

С уважением,[/QUOTE]


 До 1914г в состав Российской Империи входила не только Бессарабия(Кишенев) но и огромный(если не сказать что вся) кусок Польши вместе с Варшавой.А вот город Львов и Краков принадлежал Австро-Венгрии. Насчет СССР  до 1940г с Вами согласен. 
С уважением

----------


## Mig

[/QUOTE] До 1914г в состав Российской Империи входила не только Бессарабия(Кишенев) но и огромный(если не сказать что вся) кусок Польши вместе с Варшавой.А вот город Львов и Краков принадлежал Австро-Венгрии...[/QUOTE]

А также Северная Буковина, Финляндия, "большая" Армения (ныне в составе суверенной Армении лишь около 1/3 той, "большой" дореволюционной Армении), значительная часть Грузии (ныне территория Турции) и др. Список будем продолжать?

С уважением,

----------


## Owl-99

Штрихи к портрету "знатока всех тем"
М.Ж.
http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/0/co/127779.htm

"Объект Эм-Жо" (с) "Бриллиантовая рука" продолжает свой славный боевой путь вора и плагиатора "широкого профиля" =)))))))

----------


## Zhirohov

Михаил. на сайте - МОЙ вариант статьи. В этом можно убедиться просто открыв журнал :)
Надеюсь свои материалы я могу размещать где хочу. И попрощу без оскроблений - господин учитель рисования :) Или правильнее автор-составитель?

----------


## Owl-99

> Михаил. на сайте - МОЙ вариант статьи. В этом можно убедиться просто открыв журнал :)
> Надеюсь свои материалы я могу размещать где хочу.


 Ну так выкини оттуда всю оперативную хронику, всю информацию о воздушных боях, победах и обстоятельствах потерь, оставь только то, что надергал из мемуаров и интернета - вот тогда это и будет ТВОЙ вариант. И назвать вора вором это не оскорбление.

----------


## Zhirohov

Михаил по моему не сложно было написать мне в приват. Я бы тихо и мирно убрал бы журнальный вариант и выложил свой. И все. ЗАЧЕМ быо раздувать нездоровую ИСТЕРИКУ? и вообще скажи ЧТО и КОГДА я у тебя УКРАЛ? Ну если положа руку на сердце. Мы ведь уже как 100 лет не пересекаемся ни по каким проектам. Направление разное. А статью выложил по неопытности. У меня на сайте два десятка статей совместных. И еще НИКТО и НИКОГДА не выставлял претензний - типа я не разрешал выкладывать в Инете..Поэтому и в этом случае даже не думал что такой ажиотаж подымите...
На этом раскланиваюсь.

ЗЫ. Михаил и это именно тот вариант с которым я пришел  тебе. Ну а список победа - да твой (я тамсделал спеиаьную приметку откуда взял). И Михаил если у меня нет возможности работать в архиве - это не повод обзываь мои статьи. Можно быть левым педагогом и работать в архиве, а можно быть профессиональным историком и писать статьи....Почувствуйте разницу

ЗЫ2. Тогда и Вы вор - Вы присвоили себе победы советских асов - они уже давно написаны в летных книжках :)

----------


## Mig

> ... Можно быть левым педагогом и работать в архиве, а можно быть профессиональным историком и писать статьи....Почувствуйте разницу...


*Жирохов - вы не историк!!! То, что вы пишите - это не статьи, это дешевые компиляции, в которых не ни одной ссылки на источники! Именно поэтому вы - ВОР!!!*  :Eek:  :Eek:  :Eek:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Коллеги, в принципе, исходные тезисы ясны. Хотелось бы какого-нибудь конструктива, а не простой перебранки.

----------


## Zhirohov

Просьба модератору потереть обе ветки, так как я считаю, что лучший способ избежать разговоров типа "то ли он украл, то ли у него украли", это просто удалить вызвавший столько кривотолков материал с глаз долой. Повод к тому так же имеется - ресурс, где все размещено посвящен локальным конфликтам после второй мировой, и финская и великая отечественная
войны находятся за пределами тематики. 
Заранее спасибо

----------

